# Smelt Dipping Outing Port Huron



## Off the wall

Seems that there is intrest in a Smelt Dipping Outing in Port Huron.
So lets hear some suggestions.

Date
Location (Behind water treatment plant) (Bridge) (1st Parking Lot)
Food List
Who has nets

Any other suggestions?

Mike


----------



## kbkrause

I'm interested... Maybe in a month or so?


----------



## grammyguppy

I'm in, with a net. When will the water be around 52 degrees? It's usually sooner in that area than most.


----------



## bully06

I would be game, if it is on a Fri or Sat night.


----------



## MSUICEMAN

if it was on a weekend night or maybe even a thursday night, i'd be game for some smelt dippin.... i'd have to get one of them fangled triangle nets though.... any good places to buy one or have one made?


----------



## Off the wall

It will be on a Saturday night 

April 15th, 22nd, 29th
May 6th, 13th, 20th, 27th

What day works for everone.

Mike


----------



## mwp

yep, count me in!!!


----------



## FIJI

maybe Aaron can help us out with some timely local update reports (as usual!)


----------



## Joeker51

MSUICEMAN said:


> if it was on a weekend night or maybe even a thursday night, i'd be game for some smelt dippin.... i'd have to get one of them fangled triangle nets though.... any good places to buy one or have one made?



Pretty sure ProBait has some in Port Huron. Was in there a month or so ago and they were under the window. PM inthenet ( Joel) I'm sure he can fix you up.


----------



## spice64

I am in! Let Me know when how where.


----------



## MiketheElder

Me too! Mid April I would guess since we haven't had that much ice. Water should reach 52* around then. Guessing of course since I don't know beans about smelt-dipping or the St Clair River. But I'm willing to learn.

Will this be another "FEAST"? Have to warn my wife how many people's worth of pasta salad to make.


----------



## Off the wall

Will this be another "FEAST"? Have to warn my wife how many people's worth of pasta salad to make.[/quote said:


> Yes, I was planning on that also.
> 
> I can start taking suggestions on that also.


----------



## Off the wall

These are the people that are in,

(1) Off the wall = Net
(1) kbkrause
(1) Grammyguppy = Net
(1) Bully06
(1) MSUICEMAN
(1) nwp
(1) FIJI
(1) spice64
(1) MiketheElder
(1) Stinger63

If anybody is going to bring somebody with them just let me know, I will keep a running count.

Dish to pass.

Other Items that will be needed.

Grill
table

Any other suggestions?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## AL D.

Count me and JUMBO in, probably do better end of April or early May. I have 2 long handled dip nets also.Keep me posted. Al


----------



## Ed Michrina

If the timing is right I'm in. 2 nets.


----------



## Off the wall

These are the people that are in,

(1) Off the wall = Net
(1) kbkrause
(1) Grammyguppy = Net
(1) Bully06
(1) MSUICEMAN
(1) nwp
(1) FIJI
(1) spice64
(1) MiketheElder
(1) Stinger63
(2) AL D. and JUMBO
(1) Ed Michrina 2 nets ??????

Ed, do you have a day that works better for you, just let me know.

If anybody is going to bring somebody with them just let me know, I will keep a running count.

Dish to pass.

Other Items that will be needed.

Grill
table

Any other suggestions?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Joeker51

Dependent on which weekend I may wander up to this shindig.

Mike, you just can't seem to *stay Off the Wall* !:lol:


----------



## Ed Michrina

Not in particular. weekends are good and possibly I could slip out of work on a weekday.


----------



## Off the wall

What does everyone think of Saturday May 6th.

Joeker, I just can't help myself.

Mike


----------



## FIJI

at least on todays calendar !


----------



## AL D.

If anyone has an extra lantern or two you may want to bring them along also.Al


----------



## stinger63

FIJI said:


> maybe Aaron can help us out with some timely local update reports (as usual!)


I have been keeping an eye on the smelt so far not many have started to come in yet.So far our springs rains havent started any major runs yet.
1 suggestion for this outing that will help is the bathrooms will be put out in late aprilish.Im trying to start an effort that maybe able to get some out before then.


----------



## Jumbo

I'll get some soap and paper towling, water is just to the East, down 20 ft., cool kleen up, also will bring some culinary delights, something new, sha-zam, ~~~~><>......Jumbo.! :chillin:


----------



## FIJI

put me down for hot dogs and buns (maybe some other goodies if I get ambitious) :evil: 


didnt mean to volunteer ya stinger !! :lol:


----------



## Off the wall

*Port Huron Smelt Dipping Outing May 6th, 2006

*These are the people that are in,

Off the wall = 1 Net possibly 2 (Lantern,Hamburgers, buns and Plastic Ware)
kbkrause
Grammyguppy = Net
Bully06
MSUICEMAN
nwp
FIJI (Hot Dogs and buns)
spice64
MiketheElder (Pasta Salad)
Stinger63
AL D. (Venison chili, stove, and grill)
JUMBO (Soap,Paper Towels and Culinary Delights)
Ed Michrina = 2 nets ??????
Slick Fishing (Deep Fryer, oil and walleye)
Gilly
Melon
salmonslammer ?????
bolodunn and son
Mushy1
Neil Duffy and 1 other = 1 or 2 nets (Grill)
Len = Net (Venision Burgers and Jello Shots)
Walleyevision = Net
Ice Fishin Nut (Grill)
gilly (walleye)
i'llbeoutside = Net??? (Gumbo or Jambyla and stove)
Big Dave = 2 Throw Baskets
ballgame19???
Fost???
Ralph Smith (desert)
Sturge (Sturgeon and a Mystery Gumbo)
Ed Stringer (Grill and a dish to pass)


If anybody is going to bring somebody with them just let me know, I will keep a running count.

Dish to pass.

Other Items that will be needed.

Hamburgers (Only if we get a grill)
Hot Dogs (Only if we get a grill)
Buns for both
Grill
Table
Plastic Silverware
Plastic Bowls
Paper Plates
Paper Towel
garbage bags
Fresh water
Chips and dip
BYOD
Lantern
Soap

Any other suggestions?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## stinger63

Off the wall said:


> *Port Huron Smelt Dipping Outing May 6th, 2006
> 
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike*


*
I will bring a bag of smelt LOL*


----------



## Ed Michrina

Now that is funny. True but funny.


----------



## eddiejohn4

Sure wish I could make it ,but thats my weekend to work.Figures I only work fourteen days a month and it falls on one I work.


----------



## chinamigarden

Ralph, Check out the Thomas Edison inn. Very close to where they are talking.

I didn't realize there was much of a smelt run anymore. I hear stories of the old days, when a bar called the Peanut house (by where the bridge is) would cover the pool table in plastic and people would bring the smelt in that they just dipped and the bar would fry it up and just toss all the cooked fish on the pool table. People would feast all day on the fresh smelt.


----------



## Houghton laker

Sounds like a fun time!! Count me in!! I have a couple Lanterns!!


----------



## Ralph Smith

chinamigarden said:


> Ralph, Check out the Thomas Edison inn. Very close to where they are talking.
> 
> I didn't realize there was much of a smelt run anymore. I hear stories of the old days, when a bar called the Peanut house (by where the bridge is) would cover the pool table in plastic and people would bring the smelt in that they just dipped and the bar would fry it up and just toss all the cooked fish on the pool table. People would feast all day on the fresh smelt.



Thanks for info......Ralph


----------



## BDR

Count me in, Ill bring a lantern, couple bags of chips, and one net.


----------



## Slick fishing

Hey there Off the wall have we decided on a location yet? the reason why I ask is that we have had it a the last couple of times on the south side of the treatment plant and that made for a nice wind break.. I figure you start trying to do all this up by the bridge sh$t will be blowin every where and trying to cook could be a nightmare as well something to think about.. Cya Slick


----------



## Off the wall

*Port Huron Smelt Dipping Outing May 6th, 2006*
*[/COLOR]* 
*Slick fishing*

*Have not came up with a location as of yet, kinda waiting for what everyone thinks. *
*
*These are the people that are in,

Off the wall = 1 Net possibly 2 (Lantern,Hamburgers, buns and Plastic Ware)
kbkrause
Grammyguppy = Net
Bully06
MSUICEMAN
nwp
FIJI (Hot Dogs and buns)
spice64
MiketheElder (Pasta Salad)
Stinger63
AL D. (Venison chili, stove, and grill)
JUMBO (Soap,Paper Towels and Culinary Delights)
Ed Michrina = 2 nets ??????
Slick Fishing (Deep Fryer, oil and walleye)
Gilly
Melon
salmonslammer ?????
bolodunn and son
Mushy1
Neil Duffy and 1 other = 1 or 2 nets (Grill)
Len = Net (Venision Burgers and Jello Shots)
Walleyevision = Net
Ice Fishin Nut (Grill)
gilly (walleye)
i'llbeoutside = Net??? (Gumbo or Jambyla and stove)
Big Dave = 2 Throw Baskets
ballgame19???
Fost???
Ralph Smith (desert)
Sturge (Sturgeon and a Mystery Gumbo)
Ed Stringer (Grill and a dish to pass)
Houghton laker (2 lanterns)
brianroy6 = Net (Lantern and Chips)


If anybody is going to bring somebody with them just let me know, I will keep a running count.

Dish to pass.

Other Items that will be needed.

Hamburgers (Only if we get a grill)
Hot Dogs (Only if we get a grill)
Buns for both
Grill
Table
Plastic Silverware
Plastic Bowls
Paper Plates
Paper Towel
garbage bags
Fresh water
Chips and dip
BYOD
Lantern
Soap

Any other suggestions?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## kbkrause

Slick fishing said:


> Hey there Off the wall have we decided on a location yet?


 Might want to wait till some reports?


----------



## MiketheElder

The South wall of the treatment plant would be the ideal location for the get-together. People could come and go, use radios for communication.


----------



## bolodunn

i would vote for that!! it worked out pretty good the year before last!!


----------



## Slick fishing

I really see that being the best choice


----------



## AL D.

MiketheElder said:


> The South wall of the treatment plant would be the ideal location for the get-together. People could come and go, use radios for communication.


Sounds like a plan Mike. Al


----------



## Ed Stringer




----------



## Ed Michrina

bump


----------



## AL D.

Any reports from Port Huron? Was going up last weekend but never made it, I have been fighing a nasty cold. Al


----------



## Off the wall

It's only a little over 3 weeks away, 

So location seems to be the key. 

Where do we want to have it?

Lets hear from everyone.

Bridge 
Water Treatment Plant
Pine Grove Park

Mike


----------



## AL D.

Treatment plant is nice for bbq and parking, did well at the bridge last year in May. Either place is ok with me, we can always move around and keep contact on 2 way radios. Al


----------



## Joeker51

Mike, gets some feelers out there to do some recon before it happens. Just an *off the wall* suggestion.:lol:


----------



## Off the wall

Hey Joe, I tried to PM you, but it would not send I will try again tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## Joeker51

Got it Mike. Seems to be a hiccup in the system today. Noticed that theres a delay in posting and PM,s.


----------



## Slick fishing

Everyone knows how I feel that the south end of the treatment plant is the way to go if we are going to be doing all this cookin and you dont want all the sh$t blowing everywhere and it has good parking.. Cya Slick


----------



## BDR

Count me in for another net. May may be fine come May, but a lot of smart guys are bringing their portable hunting and fishing blinds, for a nice cozy spot to go to.

Brian


----------



## Joeker51

brianroy6 said:


> Count me in for another net. May may be fine come May, but a lot of smart guys are bringing their portable hunting and fishing blinds, for a nice cozy spot to go to.
> 
> Brian



*somebody has been doing some recon.:16suspect * Smart move.  Brian............you got fish ?


----------



## stinger63

Im going to see about bringing some smoked fish to this outing.The are behind the plant is best location for this outing with activitys that are planned cooking and etc.There is one other option that would be a good location which be good thats down at the very far right end of pinegrove park infront of where the Hollyhock docks at.Its a grassy area thats big enough to accomidate everyone but the parking is kinda far away.Im sure we could unload everything at the top of the hill and wheel it down the sidewalk to the spot.Then park at the big parking area across the road.Just a thought.The date is fast approaching Aaron


----------



## motornutz

so is may 6 the day...i'll go. is it right behind the water treatment plant. im in


----------



## Off the wall

*Port Huron Smelt Dipping Outing May 6th, 2006*

*
*These are the people that are in,

Off the wall = 1 Net possibly 2 (Lantern,Hamburgers, buns and Plastic Ware)
kbkrause
Grammyguppy = Net
Bully06
MSUICEMAN
nwp
FIJI (Hot Dogs and buns)
spice64
MiketheElder (Pasta Salad)
Stinger63 (Smoked Fish)
AL D. (Venison chili, stove, and grill)
JUMBO (Soap,Paper Towels and Culinary Delights)
Ed Michrina = 2 nets ??????
Slick Fishing (Deep Fryer, oil and walleye)
Gilly
Melon
salmonslammer ?????
bolodunn and son
Mushy1
Neil Duffy and 1 other = 1 or 2 nets (Grill)
Len = Net (Venision Burgers and Jello Shots)
Walleyevision = Net
Ice Fishin Nut (Grill)
gilly (walleye)
i'llbeoutside = Net??? (Gumbo or Jambyla and stove)
Big Dave = 2 Throw Baskets
ballgame19???
Fost???
Ralph Smith (desert)
Sturge (Sturgeon and a Mystery Gumbo)
Ed Stringer (Grill and a dish to pass)
Houghton laker (2 lanterns)
brianroy6 = 2 Nets (Lantern and Chips)
motornutz


If anybody is going to bring somebody with them just let me know, I will keep a running count.

Dish to pass.

Other Items that will be needed.

Hamburgers (Only if we get a grill)
Hot Dogs (Only if we get a grill)
Buns for both
Grill
Table
Plastic Silverware
Plastic Bowls
Paper Plates
Paper Towel
garbage bags
Fresh water
Chips and dip
BYOD
Lantern
Soap

Any other suggestions?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## FIJI

wifey just reminded me that the kiddo has a solo in the concert that night (and I cant/wont miss it) If I made it at all it would be quite late :sad: 



maybe I can meet up with someone_________???? to send the dogs along with ?


----------



## ice fishin nut

I got a nice mess of pike yesterday, so along with my grill and spices, a batch of marinade(in case someone wants me to drown some venison or duck) I'll be bringing the makings for poor mans lobster!!! I'm also bringing a friend and my son in law Adam.


----------



## Jumbo

Mike ; do the Duck, sweet and HOT, we'll wrap some good BACON around, it,, oh yea :yikes: , I'll do some Bambi V I P de lights for the after hour crowd, so with that we'll have a Grill to Chill with , yummmmmm ~~~~><>....Jumbo.! :chillin:


----------



## ice fishin nut

Jumbo,,,, I'm fresh out of venison and duck, so I hope you plan on bringing it!!! I was also thinking about marinadeing a few tree rats and bring them along, tastes even better than the duck!!!!!


----------



## Jumbo

No Duck, on me :cwm27: , we will not go hungry.....bow-bow, a grill or bbq will due just fine :chillin: ~~~~><>....Jumbo...!


----------



## Off the wall

*Port Huron Smelt Dipping Outing May 6th, 2006
*
FIJI thats ok, but if you can make it later that would be great.


These are the people that are in,

Off the wall = 1 Net (Lantern,Hamburgers, buns and Plastic Ware)
kbkrause
Grammyguppy = Net
Bully06
MSUICEMAN
nwp
spice64
MiketheElder (Pasta Salad)
Stinger63 (Smoked Fish)
AL D. (Venison chili, stove, and grill)
JUMBO (Soap,Paper Towels and Culinary Delights)
Ed Michrina = 2 nets ??????
Slick Fishing (Deep Fryer, oil and walleye)
Gilly
Melon
salmonslammer ?????
bolodunn and son
Mushy1
Neil Duffy and 1 other = 1 or 2 nets (Grill)
Len = Net (Venision Burgers and Jello Shots)
Walleyevision = Net
Ice Fishin Nut a friend and son in-law (Grill, a batch of marinade)
gilly (walleye)
i'llbeoutside = Net??? (Gumbo or Jambyla and stove)
Big Dave = 2 Throw Baskets
ballgame19???
Fost???
Ralph Smith (desert)
Sturge (Sturgeon and a Mystery Gumbo)
Ed Stringer (Grill and a dish to pass)
Houghton laker (2 lanterns)
brianroy6 = 2 Nets (Lantern and Chips)
motornutz


If anybody is going to bring somebody with them just let me know, I will keep a running count.

Dish to pass.

Other Items that will be needed.

Hamburgers (Only if we get a grill)
Hot Dogs (Only if we get a grill)
Buns for both
Grill
Table
Plastic Silverware
Plastic Bowls
Paper Plates
Paper Towel
garbage bags
Fresh water
Chips and dip
BYOD
Lantern
Soap

Any other suggestions?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## eddiejohn4

It figures, thats my weekend to work, wish I could make it.I hope the smelt are running better then they have for the last couple of years.


----------



## neil duffey

put in at work, might have one or two more in tow... if i where to bring dogs(hot) what kinda numbers we lookin at? i might be able to order em from gordons at work.


----------



## Off the wall

*Port Huron Smelt Dipping Outing May 6th, 2006
*
Hey Neil I would think that 24 hot dogs would be enough, are you still going to bring your grill?

Just over a week away we still have some items that we people to bring.

These are still the items that we need people to bring:

Hot dogs & buns
Plastic Bowls
Paper Plates
Fresh water


Looks like right now we have about 40 people, How many of each item should be brought. 

If i missed anything please let me know.

These are the people that are in,

Off the wall, BIL and Nephew = 1 Net (Lantern,Hamburgers, buns and Plastic Ware)
kbkrause
Grammyguppy = Net
Bully06
MSUICEMAN
nwp
spice64
MiketheElder (Pasta Salad)
Stinger63 (Smoked Fish)
AL D. (Venison chili, stove, and grill)
JUMBO (Soap,Paper Towels and Culinary Delights)
Ed Michrina = 2 nets ??????
Slick Fishing (Deep Fryer, oil and walleye)
Gilly
Melon
salmonslammer ?????
bolodunn and son
Mushy1
Neil Duffy and 1 other = 1 or 2 nets (Grill)
Len = Net (Venision Burgers and Jello Shots)
Walleyevision = Net
gilly (walleye)
i'llbeoutside = Net??? (Gumbo or Jambyla and stove)
Big Dave = 2 Throw Baskets
ballgame19???
Fost???
Ralph Smith (desert)
Sturge (Sturgeon and a Mystery Gumbo)
Ed Stringer (Grill and a dish to pass)
Houghton laker (2 lanterns)
brianroy6 = 2 Nets (Lantern and Chips and dips)
motornutz
The Dog House and BIL (2 tables, mustard, ketchup and garbage bags)
MSTRB8R
ovendoctor


If anybody is going to bring somebody with them just let me know, I will keep a running count.

Dish to pass.

Other Items that will be needed.

Hamburgers and Buns 
Venison Burgers and Buns 
Hot Dogs and Buns 
Venison Chili 
Grill 
Stove 
Table
Plastic Silverware
Plastic Bowls
Paper Plates
Paper Towel
garbage bags
Fresh water
Chips and dip
BYOD
Lantern
Soap

Any other suggestions?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## neil duffey

i got ya covered on dogs... i can get a case through work (about 80 dogs) through or meat provayor or gordon for like 13 bux and change. still bringin the gril no doubt. and my DD is commin:evil: plus maybe one more not two. so between us well take care of the dogs from me and those two one other thing ill let ya know when my cousin decides. dogs and a grill for sure. its small though.


----------



## neil duffey

also what is the finalised location and maybe for those who dont know where it is, directions or an address? do ya need more tables? any one gunna have a tv for the wings game?:lol: j/k are we going to have a set time? and all fish right in the same line? or is it gunna be a hop around type deal? id say stay together as the point is kinda to meet n greet no? im pumped none the less. see ya there.


----------



## Off the wall

*Port Huron Smelt Dipping Outing May 6th, 2006
*
The location is behind the Water Treatment Plant.
What time does eveyone think? I will be there around noon.
I think people are going to come and go and try different places.
I will be bring my hand held radio, chanel 7.
Hey Neil if you have a table, can you bring it also.


Just over a week away we still have some items that we people to bring.

These are still the items that we need people to bring:

Plastic Bowls
Paper Plates
Fresh water


Looks like right now we have about 40 people, How many of each item should be brought. 

If i missed anything please let me know.

These are the people that are in,

Off the wall, BIL and Nephew = 1 Net (Lantern,Hamburgers, buns and Plastic Ware)
kbkrause
Grammyguppy = Net
Bully06
MSUICEMAN
nwp
spice64
MiketheElder (Pasta Salad)
Stinger63 (Smoked Fish)
AL D. (Venison chili, stove, and grill)
JUMBO (Soap,Paper Towels and Culinary Delights)
Ed Michrina = 2 nets ??????
Slick Fishing (Deep Fryer, oil and walleye)
Gilly
Melon
salmonslammer ?????
bolodunn and son
Mushy1
Neil Duffy and 1 other = 1 or 2 nets (Hot Dogs and Buns Grill)
Len = Net (Venision Burgers and Jello Shots)
Walleyevision = Net
gilly (walleye)
i'llbeoutside = Net??? (Gumbo or Jambyla and stove)
Big Dave = 2 Throw Baskets
ballgame19???
Fost???
Ralph Smith (desert)
Sturge (Sturgeon and a Mystery Gumbo)
Ed Stringer (Grill and a dish to pass)
Houghton laker (2 lanterns)
brianroy6 = 2 Nets (Lantern and Chips and dips)
motornutz
The Dog House and BIL (2 tables, mustard, ketchup and garbage bags)
MSTRB8R
ovendoctor


If anybody is going to bring somebody with them just let me know, I will keep a running count.

Dish to pass.

Other Items that will be needed.

Hamburgers and Buns 
Venison Burgers and Buns 
Hot Dogs and Buns 
Venison Chili 
Grill 
Stove 
Table
Plastic Silverware
Plastic Bowls
Paper Plates
Paper Towel
garbage bags
Fresh water
Chips and dip
BYOD
Lantern
Soap

Any other suggestions?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## grammyguppy

Have to cancel fishing next weekend with you, as I have a job interview that requires travel lined up. Hope you guys get full nets.


----------



## Off the wall

Hey, Chris your PM box is full.


grammyguppy, thats ok hope the interview goes well

Mike


----------



## ovendoctor

we can supply fresh water just need to know how much ya want:lol:


----------



## I'llbeoutside

I don't believe I will be able to bring a net. I will be up in Grayling for work a few days next week but hope to make it still if I am not on call. I will bring a big pot of something if I can come.


----------



## Off the wall

*Port Huron Smelt Dipping Outing May 6th, 2006
*
The location is behind the Water Treatment Plant.
What time does eveyone think? I will be there around noon.
I think people are going to come and go and try different places.
I will be bring my hand held radio, chanel 7.
Hey Neil if you have a table, can you bring it also.


Just over a week away we still have some items that we people to bring.

These are still the items that we need people to bring:

Plastic Bowls
Paper Plates
Fresh water


Looks like right now we have about 40 people, How many of each item should be brought. 

If i missed anything please let me know.

These are the people that are in,

Off the wall, BIL and Nephew = 1 Net (Lantern,Hamburgers, buns and Plastic Ware)
kbkrause
Grammyguppy = Net
Bully06
MSUICEMAN
nwp
spice64
MiketheElder (Pasta Salad)
Stinger63 (Smoked Fish)
AL D. (Venison chili, stove, and grill)
JUMBO (Soap,Paper Towels and Culinary Delights)
Ed Michrina = 2 nets ??????
Slick Fishing (Deep Fryer, oil and walleye)
Gilly
Melon
salmonslammer ?????
bolodunn and son
Mushy1
Neil Duffy and 1 other = 1 or 2 nets (Hot Dogs and Buns Grill)
Len = Net (Venision Burgers and Jello Shots)
Walleyevision = Net
gilly (walleye)
i'llbeoutside = (Gumbo or Jambyla and stove)
Big Dave = 2 Throw Baskets
ballgame19???
Fost???
Ralph Smith (desert)
Sturge (Sturgeon and a Mystery Gumbo)
Ed Stringer (Grill and a dish to pass)
Houghton laker (2 lanterns)
brianroy6 = 2 Nets (Lantern and Chips and dips)
motornutz
The Dog House and BIL (2 tables, mustard, ketchup and garbage bags)
MSTRB8R
ovendoctor


If anybody is going to bring somebody with them just let me know, I will keep a running count.

Dish to pass.

Other Items that will be needed.

Hamburgers and Buns 
Venison Burgers and Buns 
Hot Dogs and Buns 
Venison Chili 
Grill 
Stove 
Table
Plastic Silverware
Plastic Bowls
Paper Plates
Paper Towel
garbage bags
Fresh water
Chips and dip
BYOD
Lantern
Soap

Any other suggestions?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Ed Michrina

Who's bringing the Smelt to fry up:lol:


----------



## MiketheElder

We've seen pictures of those two beautiful nets you've got Ed. Therefore you're elected to bring the smelt.:lol: 

Don't look at me! I've never caught a smelt in my life. I have trouble catching gobies and smerch.:yikes:


----------



## neil duffey

wow its amazing how fast the tables can turn... i guess a guy at work has a wedding to go to and im their only option forhis position that night got schedualed im a scratch less i get outa there early... which i doubt. any one got a good day job m - f till 5 or 6ish... ill quit on the spot so i can attend.


----------



## Off the wall

*Port Huron Smelt Dipping Outing May 6th, 2006
*
The location is behind the Water Treatment Plant.
What time does eveyone think? I will be there around noon.
I think people are going to come and go and try different places.
I will be bring my hand held radio, channel 7.

Just under a week away we still have some items that we people to bring.

These are still the items that we need people to bring:

Plastic Bowls
Paper Plates
Fresh water
Hot Dogs and Buns

Looks like right now we have about 40 people, How many of each item should be brought. 

If i missed anything please let me know.

These are the people that are in,

Off the wall, BIL and Nephew = 1 Net (Lantern,Hamburgers, buns and Plastic Ware)
kbkrause
Bully06
MSUICEMAN
nwp
spice64
MiketheElder (Pasta Salad)
Stinger63 (Smoked Fish)
AL D. (Venison chili, stove, and grill)
JUMBO (Soap,Paper Towels and Culinary Delights)
Ed Michrina = 2 nets ??????
Slick Fishing (Deep Fryer, oil and walleye)
Gilly
Melon
salmonslammer ?????
bolodunn and son
Mushy1
Neil Duffy and 1 other = 1 or 2 nets??????? 
Len = Net (Venision Burgers and Jello Shots)
Walleyevision = Net
gilly (walleye)
i'llbeoutside = (Gumbo or Jambyla and stove)
Big Dave = 2 Throw Baskets
ballgame19???
Fost???
Ralph Smith (desert)
Sturge (Sturgeon and a Mystery Gumbo)
Ed Stringer (Grill and a dish to pass)
Houghton laker (2 lanterns)
brianroy6 = 2 Nets (Lantern and Chips and dips)
motornutz
The Dog House and BIL (2 tables, mustard, ketchup and garbage bags)
MSTRB8R
ovendoctor

If anybody is going to bring somebody with them just let me know, I will keep a running count.

Dish to pass.

Other Items that will be needed.

Hamburgers and Buns 
Venison Burgers and Buns 
Hot Dogs and Buns 
Venison Chili 
Grill 
Stove 
Table
Plastic Silverware
Plastic Bowls
Paper Plates
Paper Towel
garbage bags
Fresh water
Chips and dip
BYOD
Lantern
Soap

Any other suggestions?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Joeker51

Mikey ...........Got smelt ? :16suspect :16suspect  Looks like you 've got everything else .


----------



## Off the wall

No smelt as of yet, but after next weekend I will have a whole bunch .

Mike


----------



## Off the wall

Only 4 days left til the outing, Is everyone still in. There is still a few items left that need to be brought.

Mike


----------



## Ed Michrina

Unfortunately an unexpected event came up and making the smelt outing is not looking good for me.


----------



## AL D.

Off the wall said:


> Only 4 days left til the outing, Is everyone still in. There is still a few items left that need to be brought.
> 
> Mike


I should be able to still make it there, will be there by 10 am Saturday. Al


----------



## Ralph Smith

Well, its not looking good for me. I've been working in ohio since Nov. and only home when I can, this weekend doesn't look good. Will probobly not make it, won't know till last minute, so put a nadda for now:sad: Sorry, and hope to make it over there if at all possible, even during day time.


----------



## AL D.

Looks like the crowd is dwindling....................  :chillin:


----------



## Off the wall

*Port Huron Smelt Dipping Outing May 6th, 2006
*
The location is behind the Water Treatment Plant.
What time does eveyone think? I will be there around noon.
I think people are going to come and go and try different places.
I will be bring my hand held radio, channel 7.


These are still the items that we need people to bring:

Plastic Bowls
Paper Plates
Fresh water
desert 
Hot Dogs and Buns

Looks like right now we have about 40 people, How many of each item should be brought. 

If i missed anything please let me know.

These are the people that are in,

Off the wall, BIL and Nephew = 1 Net (Lantern,Hamburgers, buns, onions and Plastic Ware)
kbkrause
Bully06
MSUICEMAN
nwp
spice64
MiketheElder (Pasta Salad)
Stinger63 (Smoked Fish)
AL D. (Venison chili, stove, and grill)
JUMBO (Soap,Paper Towels and Culinary Delights)
Slick Fishing (Deep Fryer, oil and walleye)
Gilly
Melon
salmonslammer ?????
bolodunn and son
Mushy1
Neil Duffy and 1 other = 1 or 2 nets??????? 
Len = Net (Venision Burgers and Jello Shots)
Walleyevision = Net
gilly (walleye)
i'llbeoutside = (Gumbo or Jambyla and stove)
Big Dave = 2 Throw Baskets
ballgame19???
Fost???
Sturge (Sturgeon and a Mystery Gumbo)
Ed Stringer (Grill and a dish to pass)
Houghton laker (2 lanterns)
brianroy6 = 2 Nets (Lantern and Chips and dips)
motornutz
The Dog House and BIL (2 tables, mustard, ketchup and garbage bags)
MSTRB8R
ovendoctor

If anybody is going to bring somebody with them just let me know, I will keep a running count.

Dish to pass.

Other Items that will be needed.

Hamburgers and Buns 
Venison Burgers and Buns 
Hot Dogs and Buns 
Venison Chili 
Grill 
Stove 
Table
Plastic Silverware
Plastic Bowls
Paper Plates
Paper Towel
garbage bags
Fresh water
Chips and dip
BYOD
Lantern
Soap

Any other suggestions?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## MiketheElder

Did anyone mention condiments? Mustard, ketchup, onions, hot sauce, horseradish, chili sauce................


----------



## Off the wall

MiketheElder said:


> Did anyone mention condiments? Mustard, ketchup, onions, hot sauce, horseradish, chili sauce................


Have the mustard and ketchup taken care of. I will bring some onion. I f you want you can bring the hot sauce, horseradish and chili sauce.

Thanks 

Mike


----------



## Pushbutton2

Pushbutton2 is planning on Coming with his 2 boys and Maybe his wife.
Askked a friend to join us also. Still waiting on His reply.
I will Keep you posted.


Kyle


----------



## BDR

Probably wont make it now, have to work the following morning bright and early, 5 am.


----------



## Sturge

Al, I will be up around the same time on Sat. If you need anything let me know.
Sturge


----------



## AL D.

Sturge said:


> Al, I will be up around the same time on Sat. If you need anything let me know.
> Sturge


Sounds good Tom, I will be bringing JUMBO, the penn 209's and pool kue rods to fish for the big guys. DEAD BIRD, clear out your pm box. Al


----------



## Off the wall

*Port Huron Smelt Dipping Outing May 6th, 2006
*
The location is behind the Water Treatment Plant.
What time does eveyone think? I will be there around noon.
I think people are going to come and go and try different places.
I will be bring my hand held radio, channel 7.


These are still the items that we need people to bring:

Plastic Bowls
Paper Plates
Fresh water
deserts 
Hot Dogs and Buns
Chips and Dips
Soap,Paper Towels 

Looks like right now we have about 40 people, How many of each item should be brought. 

If i missed anything please let me know.

These are the people that are in,

Off the wall, BIL and Nephew = 1 Net (Lantern,Hamburgers, buns, onions and Plastic Ware)
kbkrause
Bully06
MSUICEMAN
nwp
spice64
MiketheElder (Pasta Salad)
Stinger63 (Smoked Fish)
AL D. (Venison chili, stove, and grill)
Slick Fishing (Deep Fryer, oil and walleye)
Gilly
Melon
salmonslammer ?????
bolodunn and son
Len = Net (Venision Burgers and Jello Shots)
Walleyevision = Net
gilly (walleye)
i'llbeoutside = (Gumbo or Jambyla and stove)
Big Dave = 2 Throw Baskets
ballgame19???
Fost???
Sturge (Sturgeon and a Mystery Gumbo)
Ed Stringer (Grill and a dish to pass)
Houghton laker (2 lanterns)
motornutz
The Dog House and BIL (2 tables, mustard, ketchup and garbage bags)
MSTRB8R
ovendoctor
Pushbutton2 and 2 sons and maybe wife

If anybody is going to bring somebody with them just let me know, I will keep a running count.

Dish to pass.

Other Items that will be needed.

Hamburgers and Buns 
Venison Burgers and Buns 
Hot Dogs and Buns 
Venison Chili 
Grill 
Stove 
Table
Plastic Silverware
Plastic Bowls
Paper Plates
Paper Towel
garbage bags
Fresh water
Chips and dip
BYOD
Lantern
Soap

Any other suggestions?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## MUSHY1

I have something that just came up, i will not be attending the Smelt Outing this year. I hope yall get into some, at least enough to cook that night. Anyway, have fun and we'll see ya on the water....

Mushy


----------



## Jumbo

Can't attend due to death in the family.
Jumbo


----------



## Dead Bird

Al... sorry forgot to check if I had space.... blame it on Hunter...:lol:


----------



## stinger63

Im putting together the brine tonight for the fish that Im going to be smoking for the outing.Im not revealing the secret ingredients till the day of the outing but there will be some steelhead,browns and chinook I think.You guys better be hungry.:evil:


----------



## Off the wall

*Port Huron Smelt Dipping Outing May 6th, 2006*
*[/COLOR]*
The location is behind the Water Treatment Plant.
What time does eveyone think? I will be there around noon.
I think people are going to come and go and try different places.
I will be bring my hand held radio, channel 7.


These are still the items that we need people to bring:

Plastic Bowls
Paper Plates
deserts 
Hot Dogs and Buns
Chips and Dips
Soap,Paper Towels 

Looks like right now we have about 40 people, How many of each item should be brought. 

If i missed anything please let me know.

These are the people that are in,

Off the wall, BIL and Nephew = 1 Net (Lantern,Hamburgers, buns, onions and Plastic Ware)
Bully06
MSUICEMAN
nwp
spice64
MiketheElder (Pasta Salad)
Stinger63 (Smoked Fish)
AL D. (Venison chili, stove, and grill)
Gilly
Melon
salmonslammer ?????
bolodunn and son
Len = Net (Venision Burgers and Jello Shots)
Walleyevision = Net
gilly (walleye)
i'llbeoutside = (Gumbo or Jambyla and stove)
Big Dave = 2 Throw Baskets
ballgame19???
Fost???
Sturge (Sturgeon and a Mystery Gumbo)
Ed Stringer (Grill and a dish to pass)
Houghton laker (2 lanterns)
motornutz
The Dog House (2 tables, mustard, ketchup and garbage bags)
MSTRB8R
ovendoctor
Pushbutton2 and 2 sons and maybe wife

If anybody is going to bring somebody with them just let me know, I will keep a running count.

Dish to pass.

Other Items that will be needed.

Hamburgers and Buns 
Venison Burgers and Buns 
Hot Dogs and Buns 
Venison Chili 
Grill 
Stove 
Table
Plastic Silverware
Plastic Bowls
Paper Plates
Paper Towel
garbage bags
Fresh water
Chips and dip
BYOD
Lantern
Soap

Any other suggestions?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Slick fishing

Sorry guys dont look like I am going to be able to make it, pulled my back and I am in no condition to go.. Cya Slick


----------



## AL D.

Instead of venison chili, I will make a pot of venison goulash(chili- mac) and will bring a bunch of sliced ham for sandwiches. Still plan on being there by 10am with a couple of other guys. Al


----------



## Off the wall

There are some items still left on the list, is everybody that still on the list still planning on coming.

Thanks 

Mike


----------



## The Dog House

You know where I stand.
See you tomorrow....
CH-TDH


----------



## FIJI

Anyone have a cell number they care to PM me so I can get an at-the-wall update ?


mahalo


----------



## Off the wall

*Port Huron Smelt Dipping Outing May 6th, 2006*

FIJI PM sent.

The location is behind the Water Treatment Plant.
What time does eveyone think? I will be there around noon.
I think people are going to come and go and try different places.
I will be bring my hand held radio, channel 7.


These are still the items that we need people to bring:

deserts 
Hot Dogs and Buns


Looks like right now we have about 40 people, How many of each item should be brought. 

If i missed anything please let me know.

These are the people that are in,

Off the wall, BIL and Nephew = 1 Net (Lantern,Hamburgers, buns, onions, Plastic Ware, soap, paper plates, paper towels, chips and dip, pickles and hand sanitizer (sp) )
Bully06
MSUICEMAN
nwp
spice64
MiketheElder (Pasta Salad)
Stinger63 (Smoked Fish)
AL D. (Venison chili, stove, and grill)
Gilly
Melon
salmonslammer ?????
bolodunn and son
Len = Net (Venision Burgers and Jello Shots)
Walleyevision = Net
gilly (walleye)
i'llbeoutside = (Gumbo or Jambyla and stove)
Big Dave = 2 Throw Baskets
ballgame19???
Fost???
Sturge (Sturgeon and a Mystery Gumbo)
Ed Stringer (Grill and a dish to pass)
Houghton laker (2 lanterns)
motornutz
The Dog House (2 tables, mustard, ketchup and garbage bags)
MSTRB8R
ovendoctor
Pushbutton2 and 2 sons and maybe wife

If anybody is going to bring somebody with them just let me know, I will keep a running count.

Dish to pass.

Other Items that will be needed.

Hamburgers and Buns 
Venison Burgers and Buns 
Hot Dogs and Buns 
Venison Chili 
Grill 
Stove 
Table
Plastic Silverware
Plastic Bowls
Paper Plates
Paper Towel
garbage bags
Fresh water
Chips and dip
BYOD
Lantern
Soap

Any other suggestions?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Off the wall

Thanks guys,

Do I see a Chugging Outing in the near future?????????

Does anyone know where you can buy the long bamboo stick at?

Thanks Joeker, will have to make sure you're at the next one.

Mike


----------



## redneckdan

I remember seeing them at lixies bait shop on the south side of port huron, that was way back when. The place is now an insurance broker.


----------



## AL D.

Had a great time in Port Huron, good food and people. Thanks Mike for putting this outing together. Will have to try the whipping from the wall thing sometime, sounds like it works.Lets plan another one in a couple of weeks. Did not make it fishing on Sunday out of Harbor Beach, my buddy hit a deer(actually 2, one hit the drivers side of his car, other in the right front fender/hood) Spent most of the day helping him repair front end damage.Take care, Al:chillin:


----------



## stinger63

Those wanting buy those can poles can get them at the anglers in st clair.Anyone needs rod holders for them I can fix you up for $12 for one.If you need them let me know.Aaron


----------



## MUSHY1

So, were there any Smelt caught??????? Sounds like yall had great timeeeeeee

Mushy


----------



## ovendoctor

might want to see who has wat for equipment
I have 1 complete set up for chugging
might want to do a round robbin turny
say 15min and switch or catch a fish

wat u think lets hear it:idea:


----------



## AL D.

Count me in, name a date and place. Al


----------



## MiketheElder

Me too. Unless you do it while I'm on vacation. 

Aaron, PM me with more details. I would like one of those rigs like the old-timers were using. I might buy a Crappie Rod instead of the cane pole. Telescoping to 16 feet. But you know me. I might buy a cane pole just to have a cane pole.

Mike


----------



## WALLEYEvision

ovendoctor said:


> might want to see who has wat for equipment
> I have 1 complete set up for chugging
> might want to do a round robbin turny
> say 15min and switch or catch a fish
> 
> wat u think lets hear it:idea:


Great idea Mike, I'm in too!


----------



## FIJI

..what was the terminal set up ??


----------



## WALLEYEvision

FIJI said:


> ..what was the terminal set up ??


Hey FIJI - Pretty much like a whippin' rig. 3-way swivel, 3' dropper and a 4-6' leader.


----------



## MiketheElder

But the cool part was the apparatus that attached to the rail. Allows you to chug the rod parallel to the surface of the water rather than vertically. The rod rests in the oarlock type yoke and you push the butt of the rod downriver causing the tip to move upriver. The lure is pulled forward rather than upward. Depth change is probably minimal.


----------



## Sturge

Count me in on one or two of these poles. Arron can you pick these up for us and I will build them.
Sturge


----------



## chinamigarden

I just saw bamboo poles at Gander Mountain in Fort Gratiot.


----------



## WILDCATWICK

Just saw the thread. Sorry I didn't see it sooner I was in town and it would have been nice to meet some of you in person. This "chuggin technique" sounds interesting. So he would cast, put it in the holder let it settle on the bottum then swivel the rod parralle to the rail to give momvement to the bait? How often di he snag? Was he using spoons & plugs then? I fished the wall in ST. Clair for 20 years and I don't think I've ever seen what your describing.


----------



## ovendoctor

the casting involved in chugging is real hard:lol:
you rig up the line put the cain pole in the holder and start letting out line
untill the sinker starts touching the bottom
then u start working the line/tackel with the current down stream
letting it skip acrost the bottom structure[just like chugging out of a boat]
work it down stream untill u find the fish

hopefully this will help:help:
fishing update alex ,a friend of redneckdan
limited last night 1/4 mile down stream of were the outing was held

so wen wees gon fitchen:lol:


----------



## WILDCATWICK

ovendoctor said:


> the casting involved in chugging is real hard:lol:
> you rig up the line put the cain pole in the holder and start letting out line
> untill the sinker starts touching the bottom
> then u start working the line/tackel with the current down stream
> letting it skip acrost the bottom structure[just like chugging out of a boat]
> work it down stream untill u find the fish
> 
> hopefully this will help:help:
> fishing update alex ,a friend of redneckdan
> limited last night 1/4 mile down stream of were the outing was held
> 
> so wen wees gon fitchen:lol:


Got ya. I did see something like that once then too. It involved using a yellow bird? Basically a sideplanner for wall fishing. The guy used a short pole and a kite string and walked down the boardwalk until he hit paydirt. I bought one and tried it but I'm better off not doing too many tasks at one time. But it was nice because the guy could get his bait as far off the wall as he wanted. The only way today that I've seen someone havving that luxury. 

I assume he uses a few less ounces on his sinker?


----------



## stinger63

WILDCATWICK said:


> Got ya. I did see something like that once then too. It involved using a yellow bird? Basically a sideplanner for wall fishing. The guy used a short pole and a kite string and walked down the boardwalk until he hit paydirt. I bought one and tried it but I'm better off not doing too many tasks at one time. But it was nice because the guy could get his bait as far off the wall as he wanted. The only way today that I've seen someone havving that luxury.
> 
> I assume he uses a few less ounces on his sinker?


Yes the weights are about 2-4 oz depending on how fast of current you are fishing in.
Wildcatwick if you remember how they used to fish off the old docks on Thomas street or Edison pkwy before they built the new walkway with the rails thats what the guys are doing off the wall,Sorry no pun intended there Mike:lol:


----------



## MiketheElder

The fellow we saw Saturday Evening was only using about a half-ounce sinker. His line was at approximately a 45 degree angle. I suppose when it's crowded a heavier weight would be in order.


----------



## The Dog House

My apologies for having the opportunity to make a post any sooner than this.
Can't add much more than was already stated in previous posts.
Fantastic food in a multitude of various forms..... Mmmmmmmmmmmm....
The People couldn't be beat. It was a pleasure to have had the opportunity to meet as many of you as I had the chance to.... What a great group of guys.

I look forward to fishing w/ and meeting you again...

Mike: Kudos amigo..... *manly handshake*
CH-TDH


----------

